# Prayers for a family that lost their child



## Melissa (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't know them personally, but they live not too far from me in Whitesburg (Carroll County)  Their home washed away from it's foundation this morning.  The mom and dad were rescued but they were not albe to rescue the toddler. Carroll County is suffering great from this rain.


----------



## carlrae (Sep 21, 2009)

10-4 on the Dawgs and the prayers for Carroll Co.  The father is an ex-coworker of my wife.  They were able to save the one year old, but the three year old did not make it.  Friends are trying to set up some financial support on face book.  Gods speed.


----------



## redneckcamo (Sep 21, 2009)

how tragic  

may the LORD give them the strength to get thru this life changing time ..


----------



## CAL (Sep 21, 2009)

carlrae said:


> 10-4 on the Dawgs and the prayers for Carroll Co.  The father is an ex-coworker of my wife.  They were able to save the one year old, but the three year old did not make it.  Friends are trying to set up some financial support on face book.  Gods speed.



Need an address for the family.
My condolences to the family,how much more terrible can it get?


----------



## carlrae (Sep 21, 2009)

The family is the Crawford's.  My wife is working on the face book stuff at this time.  I will try to post some additional information once she is done.  Thanks to Melissa for starting this one.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 21, 2009)

carlrae said:


> The family is the Crawford's.  My wife is working on the face book stuff at this time.  I will try to post some additional information once she is done.  Thanks to Melissa for starting this one.



Absolutely no problem, Lord knows this family needs all the prayers and support they can get.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 21, 2009)

Prayers are added.


----------



## Kelli (Sep 21, 2009)

this family is in my prayers. 

this happened right by my house. went to look at the creek earlier and it is unbelievable.


----------



## carlrae (Sep 21, 2009)

My wife will have a phone number tomorrow.  She has talked to a cousin that is getting things set up to help the family.  You can contact my wife "Dana" at dspivey@wge108.com for more information.  Please place "Crawford" in the subject line or she may junk it.  God bless America and please pray for all these counties in Georgia that have flood damage.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Sep 21, 2009)

God Bless them and give them comfort and peace.


----------



## cmghunter (Sep 21, 2009)

Prayers sent up for this family.


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 21, 2009)

Prayers sent to the Crawfords! And, to all of N. Ga. & everyone that's getting way too much rain.


----------



## Lorri (Sep 21, 2009)

My prayers added as well for the family.  So hard to loose a love one but especially hard when it is a child.

Be safe out there and prayers for everybody out there having to find a place to stay tonight other than their home.


----------



## Mackey (Sep 21, 2009)

Melissa, 
Thanks for the info. Prayers for the family tonight.


----------



## dodge19 (Sep 22, 2009)

I will keep them in my prayers


----------



## Melissa (Sep 22, 2009)

carlrae said:


> My wife will have a phone number tomorrow.  She has talked to a cousin that is getting things set up to help the family.  You can contact my wife "Dana" at dspivey@wge108.com for more information.  Please place "Crawford" in the subject line or she may junk it.  God bless America and please pray for all these counties in Georgia that have flood damage.



Any more info so we can help the family out?


----------



## Melissa (Sep 22, 2009)

Slade Crawford Donation Fund 
Posted: 1:43 pm EDT September 22, 2009
Updated: 1:47 pm EDT September 22, 2009

Donations can be made to the Slade Crawford Donation Fund at all branches of First National Bank of Georgia in Carrollton, Bremen, Bowden and Douglasville.


----------



## Kelli (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## w-deputy (Sep 22, 2009)

Prayers sent   thanks Melissa


----------



## georgia357 (Sep 22, 2009)

That's the worst thing that can happen.  Prayers sent for the parents.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 24, 2009)

Prayers sent to the family.



Thank you Melissa for the info.


----------



## bearpugh (Sep 25, 2009)

i know the grand parents. god bless them. the grandmothers name is pat crawford. she's a nurse at tanner hosp. in carrollton if that helps.


----------



## Jasper (Sep 25, 2009)

Prayers sent!


----------



## WbyMan (Sep 25, 2009)

Prayers sent. Thanks for the info.


----------



## southernslayer (Sep 28, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## #13 (Sep 30, 2009)

Prayers sent, God bless the family


----------



## Walkntall (Oct 1, 2009)

I cant even imagine that...God bless the family. Prayers sent.


----------

